# Strange Sensation in my head..or eyes..not sure :(



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all....

I was diagnosed with Graves after tremors landed me in the hospital at the end of May 2011.

Had a bad reaction to the "meth" med's so decided on the RAI which I did on 7/15/11. I had no hot spots on my Thyroid uptake scan but the results were 60% that it was Graves...

I have basically felt like crude since April, probably longer than that, and can honestly say that I started to feel better a couple of weeks ago but it was AFTER I stopped taking my Inderal EX 120ml pills that I was initially put on for my tremors..The reason that I stopped was I was constantly nauseous and had this weird "tunneling" feeling in my head, like I was almost gonna pass out, like when things start to "fade to black" LOL, that's the best way that I can describe it. I backed off on the meds and within a day, I instantly felt better. I switched back to my 10mg pill that I had been taking 3x a day, and instead I was just taking 1 pill (10mg) at night before bed.

That lasted a few weeks...now that "tunneling" feeling is coming back..started again yesterday. But no nausea this time. My eyes feel extremely tired, that's the other "feeling" that I have, like I want to keep my eyes closed...I just had blood taken yesterday and my follow up Endo appt is 8/23, first one since the RAI so I'm curious to see where my numbers are.

Has anyone else had this weird "tunneling" feeling? Since my eyes are so tired feeling, could this be the eye part of Graves manifesting? I haven't had any issues w/ my eyes before but this sensation of blackness slowly taking over my head is driving me nuts! I'm going to totally stop the Inderal altogether to see if that helps since my BP is under control but I'm just curious if anyone else ever had this issues or if there is maybe something else going on. So frustrating cause last Sunday I went to the mall and was on my feet for like 10 hours which was a first for me in months! Up till then, walking around the grocery store would make me break out in cold clammy sweat..which btw, happened day before yesterday at the store again too. It's like I'm going backwards instead of forward. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bosox10 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> I was diagnosed with Graves after tremors landed me in the hospital at the end of May 2011.
> 
> ...


This is one very scary pharmaceutical.

Central Nervous System: Reversible mental depression progressing to catatonia; mental depression manifested by insomnia, lassitude, weakness, fatigue; an acute reversible syndrome characterized by disorientation for time and place, short-term memory loss, emotional lability, slightly clouded sensorium, decreased performance on neuropsychometrics; hallucinations; visual disturbances; vivid dreams; light-headedness. Total daily doses above 160 mg (when administered as divided doses of greater than 80 mg each) may be associated with an increased incidence of fatigue, lethargy, and vivid dreams.

It is my humble opinion that you should go to the link provided and read the whole thing.
http://www.rxlist.com/inderal-drug.htm

Please let us know your opinion after you read it and if it applies to your circumstances.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Without seeing your labs, my guess is that once RAI is done, this will lower all your FT3 and FT4, and doing this, you will become HYPO... You sound like your body is in the hypo stage now, this is where you should begin a replacement. (levo, synthoid) when i was hypo, (not because of RAI) but because of MMI, I had that "out of space" feel, lathargic, almost coma like. very cold, and even to this day if i start to head hypo my eyes feel it too. BUT I WILL NEVER BE AS HYPO AS I WAS BEFORE, IM SMARTER THEN MY ENDO NOW...... anyways, as far as the inderal goes, i thought it was a medication that is taken for BP or as far as graves goes, it is also for heart palps and hand tremors. This is why i took it. However, it was for me, an as needed med. I only took half or a quarter of what was perscribed to me. It was just something that calmed my heart down, until my MMI started to work.. this took about 2 weeks, and i discontinued that inderal... i honestly only took it maybe 3 times, totaling MAYBE a full 1 pill, all together. to much of that is brutal on your system... as Andros said above. Lets wait and see what your labs are next week and see if hypo is setting in... but until then, this is my "guess"


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry you are experiencing this. I am very familiar with it as it was my first symptom vision symptoms associated with graves, or so I thought. I am finding out it was most likely the propanolol. It made my depth perception go funky and gave me headaches and horrible anxiety once I tapered off. Everyone is different, but I just thought I would add on here and let you know you are not alone. I actually still get this feeling 4 years later. I was on 80mg a day and tapered slowly and it still happened to me.

Good luck with everything!


----------

